# Crown Royal Whiskey



## red.road (Jun 3, 2009)

So...I am Canadian....love my whiskey...found a hotel that had Canadian Club...but have not found anyone who sells Crown Royal. Does anyone know a liquor store or somewhere this is more variety? I will be living in El Gouna working in Hurghada.

If anyone has any idea...I will be very grateful!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In Cairo when looking for imported hard liquour it is best to try the black market, someone should be able to point you in the right direction, have you tried the duty free shop?


----------

